

Welcome to Tech-sas, a Houston Hackathon by the Community, for the Community. - matthiasak
http://lanyrd.com/2014/welcometotechsas/

======
matthiasak
The Iron Yard is planning a tech conference by the community, for the
community – right here in Houston! We are collaborating with companies like
January Advisors ([http://januaryadvisors.com](http://januaryadvisors.com)),
Two Sigma ([https://www.twosigma.com/](https://www.twosigma.com/)), RED Labs
([http://redlabs.bauer.uh.edu/](http://redlabs.bauer.uh.edu/)), and the City
of Houston office – with a full range of media coverage (radio, publishers,
etc). We are working on putting together several other partnerships, and would
love to have tech companies involved.

The premise of the event is to invite over 250 people, with little-to-no
coding experience, and spend the day learning basic website development. Local
talent – like myself – will lead a small group through a short instruction,
followed by a lab to build something. The sweet deal? Attendance is free, and
upon completion of the event, participants who didn’t previously know how to
code will have built their very own landing page. Instructors and others who
attend will have the chance to mingle with some power-house developers and
companies in Houston.

Our goal is to raise awareness of the expanding Houston tech-and-startup
scene, and cultivate a new community of professionals who bring a wealth of
talent from the industries that call our brilliant city home. (Healthcare,
Energy, Oil, Finance, the list goes on…) To top it off, we have local roasters
supplying the coffee and local eateries supplying the food. All-in-all, this
will be the perfect storm to nurture the “Tech-sas” community that we all know
exists. As such, since this is an event with drinks, we are targeting college
students and older – for both networking opportunities and for the obvious
vices being provided.

We would love if you could join in, attend, or instruct. We are looking to get
about 20 technologists who can be part of the event, and just provide a few
hours of basic instruction on web technologies.

Additionally, we are looking for local companies to help sponsor. The Iron
Yard is already fronting almost all of the costs. We just want to make sure
the food, booze, and space is covered. All of this is being planned as we
speak. Just attend and help us nurture something special (that might be able
to turn into a recurring event in the future, for all skill-levels!).

You can find out more about the event and direct others to it here:

[http://techsas.co/](http://techsas.co/)

------
saddington
Oh yah!

~~~
matthiasak
Oh yeah!
[http://i220.photobucket.com/albums/dd309/HTBrown1953/KoolAid...](http://i220.photobucket.com/albums/dd309/HTBrown1953/KoolAidOhYeahman.gif)

